# Audiobro LA Drama Drums



## Casiquire (Dec 12, 2014)

Well it was only a matter of time before someone started a thread about this. Looks like the Audiobro team is not done making products so complex they can either drive you to insanity or ecstasy.

I'm glad to finally see something new from them but I definitely need more info about the regular old orchestral percussion features before forming an opinion. Can't wait to learn more!

http://audiobro.com/ladd/


----------



## Przemek K. (Dec 12, 2014)

Just watched the video by AK. LADD not only looks great but sounds fantastic.
Love the mixer page already. It seems that it's highly customizable which I like the most, besides tweaking knobs
I guess I'm sold, well after I'll get my new workstation.


----------



## Chriss Ons (Dec 12, 2014)

Ooh, this will create quite a stir


----------



## jamwerks (Dec 12, 2014)

Looks like they've done a kick-ass job on this!


----------



## G.R. Baumann (Dec 12, 2014)

Wow, masterful script use!


----------



## Walid F. (Dec 12, 2014)

Wow, such clear and awesome sounds!! Amazing.

W.


----------



## blougui (Dec 12, 2014)

Oh my !
Looks like an "usine à gaz", almost litterally  cumbersome ? Probably, but with so many details to draw ones own sequence that it could be a life saviour for muzos under pressure (gaz again  )
Not sure about the sound yet.
I might hold my wallett till nest week, cause in 2015, VAT will be charged for our digital online purchases and then bye bye overseas triggering 8)
How pricey could that be ?

Erik


----------



## FriFlo (Dec 12, 2014)

Finally! A new release from Audiobro! This looks interesting to me, as it seems to be a rather dry percussion library. Not sure though the bloated mixing and FX options are my cup of tea, as I prefer to sequence and mix everything within the DAW, but let's not jump to early conclusions here ... Thrilled to see more details coming in!


----------



## chimuelo (Dec 12, 2014)

NCW used in an incredibly thoughtful way too.
Nit only sounds great but probably can still use a 7200 rpm Raptor.

Way to go Andrew and Seb.


----------



## sinkd (Dec 12, 2014)

Och that Ladd is gey crakin' Muckle 'n' stoatin' fur sure ah say! Cannae wait tae introduce him tae a bonny Lass ah ken.


----------



## mk282 (Dec 12, 2014)

Can't open their website... Server slammed?


----------



## Blackster (Dec 12, 2014)

Just watched the video. Amazing !! What a crazy amount of work must have gone into the script !!! Unbelievable! .... I'm throwing my credit card on the screen already! Can't wait! :D


----------



## AC986 (Dec 12, 2014)

What's the difference between this and Damage?


----------



## blougui (Dec 12, 2014)

adriancook @ Fri Dec 12 said:


> What's the difference between this and Damage?



Like in "It's not that groundbreaking compared to much older tools to launch such impatient words " ?

What's the difference between Cinestrings and say Berlin Strings ?  

It's another tool, with different drum sounds, drum loops, with an advance (convoluted) sequencer and probably more features than Damage but in the same category : a modern drum machine with both hits and loops within Kontakt.

- Erik


----------



## mk282 (Dec 12, 2014)

mk282 @ 12.12.2014 said:


> Can't open their website... Server slammed?




OK, downforme says the site is up, yet it times out when I try to open it... AB, what's up?


----------



## maestro2be (Dec 12, 2014)

Site comes up just fine for me.

And that sound is quite amazing. I will be most curious about the orchestral sounds as well as the price point.

Andrew released a patch list this morning.


----------



## mark812 (Dec 12, 2014)

Is it another library for "modern composers"? :lol:


----------



## murrthecat (Dec 12, 2014)

In line with Audiobro orchestral sampling project and from the patch list, I think it could be considered firstly as their orchestral percussion library. With the addition of the sonic possibilities towards more hybrid writing.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Dec 12, 2014)

Impressive. Pricing?


----------



## Walid F. (Dec 12, 2014)

They haven't revealed any pricing yet, but apparently going to be on sale right before christmas. However, their LASS has "been on sale" for years now, haha.

W.


----------



## AC986 (Dec 12, 2014)

blougui @ Fri Dec 12 said:


> What's the difference between Cinestrings and say Berlin Strings ?
> 
> - Erik



Cinestrings sound better.


----------



## j_kranz (Dec 12, 2014)

Looks very cool.

The name though... It gives me a chuckle as it reminds me of a few drummers in LA I know haha...


----------



## Felipe Opazo (Dec 12, 2014)

website doesn't work for me either, both on the ipad and mac.


----------



## Stiltzkin (Dec 12, 2014)

j_kranz @ Fri Dec 12 said:


> Looks very cool.
> 
> The name though... It gives me a chuckle as it reminds me of a few drummers in LA I know haha...



You mean some LADD's you know?


----------



## Guy Rowland (Dec 12, 2014)

No problems with the site here (Win 7, Chrome)

It looks and sounds fabulous. Some really clever ideas, and looks like it could function perfectly well as a standard orchestral percussion library as well as a Damage and much more.

If only I wasn't awash with percussion already....


----------



## Stephen Rees (Dec 12, 2014)

I think drums have finally overtaken pianos as the most well represented family of sampled instruments on the planet.


----------



## mk282 (Dec 12, 2014)

Guy Rowland @ 12.12.2014 said:


> No problems with the site here (Win 7, Chrome)



I tried from different location/computer/IP, same result... Sounds like they might have my country (Croatia) blacklisted... Well that's not nice.


----------



## quantum7 (Dec 12, 2014)

Wow! Where did this come from? Audiobro did a good job keeping LA Drama Drums a secret. Very interested....but I'm afraid to know what they will charge $ for it.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Dec 12, 2014)

Guy Rowland @ Fri Dec 12 said:


> No problems with the site here (Win 7, Chrome)
> 
> It looks and sounds fabulous. Some really clever ideas, and looks like it could function perfectly well as a standard orchestral percussion library as well as a Damage and much more.
> 
> If only I wasn't awash with percussion already....




My sentiments exactly (awash with TONS of perc now). Might pull the trigger if price points are good - otherwise I'll continue to NOT use half of what I have now. :oops:


----------



## Guy Rowland (Dec 12, 2014)

Rob Elliott @ Fri Dec 12 said:


> Otherwise I'll continue to NOT use half of what I have now. :oops:



Oh boy do I know that feeling... :oops: :oops: :oops:


----------



## AC986 (Dec 12, 2014)

Stephen Rees @ Fri Dec 12 said:


> I think drums have finally overtaken pianos as the most well represented family of sampled instruments on the planet.



Lot easier to play aren't they. :lol: 

I just cannot make myself believe that people can get sucked in by just about any percussion library that comes out if you already have a load of them (as Rob & Guy sort of alluded to). 

It's unreal.


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Dec 12, 2014)

I do not believe this is just another percussion library.
This is deeper than anything currently on the market, plus it does give you the option to be in the driver's seat if you so desire, versus playing an already made pattern...

Congrats Andrew, the cat is out of the bag!


----------



## Guy Rowland (Dec 12, 2014)

adriancook @ Fri Dec 12 said:


> I just cannot make myself believe that people can get sucked in by just about any percussion library that comes out if you already have a load of them (as Rob & Guy sort of alluded to).
> 
> It's unreal.



Well, it's like anything isn't it? You have a perfectly nice car that does everything you want. Then a new car comes along even better, even shinier, etc. You want it.

Jeepers, look at guitarists and guitars. A normal person would conclude they need one, maybe two as a spare. But - apparently - you can never have enough.

All these libraries bring stuff to the table. LADD looks particularly impressive. I can well understand folks going for it, even if they have a dozen perc libraries already. In my case though, I do feel percussioned out at the moment. I think I got quite jaded about big percussion in general a while ago when I realised it was just an easy (and often bland) way to try and make something exciting on-screen. But of course you need exactly that in your toolbox, even if it's just to parody...

Anyway, I'm rambling. Again. LADD looks really fantastic. It will give us new tools to play with and new colours. How much you need or desire them will vary, of course.


----------



## Thonex (Dec 12, 2014)

Hey Guys,

Andrew K from Audiobro here.

Thanks so much to the OP for posting our announcement here!! I posted an "official" announcement in the announcements area, but will be happy to check back here if there are any questions.

Pricing is still to be determined. 

Something I didn't mention on the site is that LADD, (like LASS) will be a living library... we will be updating it and providing new sequences, cool mixer presets, turner presets and filter presets over time with new updates. Users will be able to save their Sequences, Mixer presets etc presets to disk and share it with others. I think there will be a strong LADD community. 

Also, the LADD engine is perfect for add-on libraries down the road. 




murrthecat @ Fri Dec 12 said:


> In line with Audiobro orchestral sampling project and from the patch list, I think it could be considered firstly as their orchestral percussion library. With the addition of the sonic possibilities towards more hybrid writing.



That was our first goal: A pristinely and meticulously recorded orchestral percussion library. *However*, as a composer (and I'm sure you have all had this experience), so much of what we're asked today is to produce tweaked-out percussion tracks... based on organic sounds. I know that when the a deadline is looming, that I will often abandon a good idea simply because it's too time consuming to execute. THAT problem (right there) was one we wanted to address. 

We think that LADD is a solution to that problem, and it gives you instant variety without ruining your template. It also allows you to *control *your sounds... and not be hostage to them.

Ok... I got to head back to work.

Thanks guys!

Cheers,

Andrew K


----------



## dgburns (Dec 12, 2014)

Guy Rowland @ Fri Dec 12 said:


> adriancook @ Fri Dec 12 said:
> 
> 
> > I just cannot make myself believe that people can get sucked in by just about any percussion library that comes out if you already have a load of them (as Rob & Guy sort of alluded to).
> ...



I just soiled my pants at Andrew's post.Must have must have.Lass has become the go to lib for me.I've kept my powder dry on the perc front,so this is a no brainer for me.

and yes,I'm a guitarist,ans there is no such thing as too many guitars.Just recently bought a PRS custom 24 cause it looked pretty!


----------



## dpasdernick (Dec 12, 2014)

I am in no way trying to be cynical here. I'm just really curious.

24 more gigabytes of used drive space and I assume hundreds of dollars for some more percussion sounds. Can any seasoned person here feel that this percussion library fills a hole in your palette? Especially mixed in among 200 tracks of orchestral madness.

Yes if you're just getting into sampled percussion you now have a gazillion and one choices but for anyone who already has Spitfire, Stormdrums, Damage, Epic, Mondo, Bigger than Heck, Smashing Cities, and Godzilla Foot Stomps surely they have this covered? (OK some of those were made up) 

Have we not reached the point of over saturation or diminishing returns when it comes to sampled percussion? 

I know Audio Bro makes great stuff and that they're cool dudes. What am I missing that I need to add another 24 gigs of sampled drum hits and loops?


----------



## José Herring (Dec 12, 2014)

Hey Andrew, may seem like a daft question, but what would be the benefits of using the included sequencer as opposed to setting up a mutlitimbral instrument and going at sequencing that way? 

Is the included sequencer more of a live performance tool? Or is it more of a way to be able to use the included loops better? Something that I probably would never use. I guess I'd like to know how integral the included sequencer would be in realizing the full potential of the library.

Looking forward to this. This is the first percussion library in the many that have come out that has my interest from a musical stand point.


----------



## Walid F. (Dec 12, 2014)

dpasdernick @ Fri Dec 12 said:


> I am in no way trying to be cynical here. I'm just really curious.
> 
> 24 more gigabytes of used drive space and I assume hundreds of dollars for some more percussion sounds. Can any seasoned person here feel that this percussion library fills a hole in your palette? Especially mixed in among 200 tracks of orchestral madness.
> 
> ...



It's also about usability, function and programming. This seems to be very elaborately crafted piece of software that has strong potential for any need of percussion.

Also, I have been looking for clean and powerful organic percussion for a while now, and I have stayed away from buying anything. I did buy Spitfire Percussion a few years back, and I love it to bits but it's a very wet, warm and thick sounding library (even the close mics have quite a lot of hall in them), where what Audiobro does sounds very crisp and bright and punchy. Kinda like East West in some way, and I love that super-clear sonic feature. I also have Damage, but those are really compressed and processed drums... even the organic patches. Which is great for what it can do! I use it all the time.

Will be nice following this up as I am really looking for something that is very clean and powerful. Lets hope it's not a price tag of 1000 usd...

W.


----------



## pablo1980 (Dec 12, 2014)

I still can´t see the audiobro page!!!

does anybody have a link to the video?


----------



## Casiquire (Dec 12, 2014)

@Jjeff, pitched percussion seems to be included according to the patch list they uploaded on their forums.

Good to see you here AK! But I figured having a thread away from Commercial Announcements would be fun, we can tell you what we really think :oP

Anyway I think I'm just about sold on it if it's competitive with standard orchestral play-in-all-the-notes-and-forget-the-sequencing-and-effects libraries.


----------



## RiffWraith (Dec 12, 2014)

pablo1980 @ Sat Dec 13 said:


> I still can´t see the audiobro page!!!
> 
> does anybody have a link to the video?



http://audiobro.com/

- is not working for you? Loads damn quick here.


----------



## Thonex (Dec 12, 2014)

josejherring @ Fri Dec 12 said:


> Hey Andrew, may seem like a daft question, but what would be the benefits of using the included sequencer as opposed to setting up a mutlitimbral instrument and going at sequencing that way?
> 
> Is the included sequencer more of a live performance tool? Or is it more of a way to be able to use the included loops better? Something that I probably would never use. I guess I'd like to know how integral the included sequencer would be in realizing the full potential of the library.
> 
> Looking forward to this. This is the first percussion library in the many that have come out that has my interest from a musical stand point.



Not a daft question at all. No one "has to use" the LADD Sequencer over their own DAW. Although, technically, there are a few things the LADD sequencer can do that standard (Logic, Cubase) sequencers can't do (like pitch different notes +/- 3 octaves in different directions simultaneously - same with panning). Those can only be done because the LADD sequencer has access to the Kontakt engine in a way that an outside sequencer simply cannot.

But the reasons I find the LADD Sequencer useful are (especially #4):

1) Inspiration - each patch has sequences that can be like mini cues by themselves. Or you can modify them, mute different tracks, change the rate etc.
2) Variety - you can randomly assign different sounds to each sequence track with a simple menu option - giving you new sounds to the sequence.
3) Dynamic control on steroids - you can "ride" the sequence with CC1. Or "opt-out" (say) the shaker (or any number of sounds), so that all the other instruments will change dynamics except the "opted-out" shaker.
4) Performance Assist. - some drum fills or articulations are very tough to play into a sequencer... not to mention with good dynamics. Here you can create your own library of favorite articulations (32nd note fills, crazy tom files etc) and play them with a single key and ride their dynamics with CC1 for variety.

We'll be having videos explaining all this... it's actually very cool and fun. However, *every patch* is designed to be played as a traditional sample library. No Sequence or KeyFX needed. But it is pretty cool to hold down a finger and ride CC1 and hit a scene right where you want simply by riding CC1.

I hope this helps.

Cheers,

Andrew K


----------



## Thonex (Dec 12, 2014)

RiffWraith @ Fri Dec 12 said:


> pablo1980 @ Sat Dec 13 said:
> 
> 
> > I still can´t see the audiobro page!!!
> ...



For anyone having video issues, we'll be posting YouTube videos on our Audiobro TV youtube channel soon.

Cheers,

Andrew K


----------



## pablo1980 (Dec 12, 2014)

Its not working here. Andrew it seems there is a problem with international visitors in your website.


----------



## pablo1980 (Dec 12, 2014)

Hi Andrew, I can´t access the forum anymore too.


----------



## mk282 (Dec 12, 2014)

So, AB blocks whole countries now. That's nice...


----------



## Thonex (Dec 12, 2014)

Here are some LA Drama Drums (LADD) Audiobro TV YouTube links:

A "Sbeak-Peak" video (all sounds are LADD):
http://youtu.be/zfmWFKqIbJY

A trailer style track (all sounds are LADD)
http://youtu.be/MSydyjMpAxM

Some traditional LADD percussion and how to make them sound different  :
http://youtu.be/OdWHk25_7PI

Cheers,

Andrew K


----------



## germancomponist (Dec 12, 2014)

My ears like it! Seems to be a great lib, Andrew! Congrats!


----------



## Lawson. (Dec 12, 2014)

Guy Rowland @ Fri Dec 12 said:


> Jeepers, look at guitarists and guitars. A normal person would conclude they need one, maybe two as a spare. But - apparently - you can never have enough.



Each one has a different sound, though! You have your Les Paul for harder rock/jazz, Strat for rock/blues, Tele for country/blues, ES-335 for early rock/blues, Custom 24 to unleash your inner Santana, etc! Plus, you have all your variations of each model; maple and rosewood fretboard each with single coils and humbuckers, whammy bar and Bixby, and so on.

_-)


----------



## Jack Weaver (Dec 12, 2014)

Hi Andrew,

How do you handle triplets and odd meters?

Thanks,

.


----------



## Peter Alexander (Dec 12, 2014)

Casiquire @ Fri Dec 12 said:


> Well it was only a matter of time before someone started a thread about this. Looks like the Audiobro team is not done making products so complex they can either drive you to insanity or ecstasy.
> 
> I'm glad to finally see something new from them but I definitely need more info about the regular old orchestral percussion features before forming an opinion. Can't wait to learn more!
> 
> http://audiobro.com/ladd/



THIS is a dramatic percussion library!

Can hardly wait! Way to go Andrew and company!


----------



## givemenoughrope (Dec 12, 2014)

Wow! Amazing idea(s) here! Eager to get my hands on this. 

I haven't read all the info but a quick question: Can you drag mini-sequences to your sequencer? That may be helpful...or unnecessary (don't really understand the that part of the library yet).

Congrats, Audiobro!


----------



## Guido Negraszus (Dec 12, 2014)

Guy Rowland @ 13th December 2014 said:


> If only I wasn't awash with percussion already....



I'm with you on this Guy but may I make a prediction? Eventually you will buy it.  Because we all suffer a similar disease, I don't know the name for it but not having it makes us feel we are missing out on something. It makes us nervous. Audiobro is a bit like Spectrasonics. They come up with a great product and then it will take many years before they release another product. So we can be sure that LADD is already great and well developed by the time its released. I certainly get it but not when its in the LASS price range.


----------



## Thonex (Dec 12, 2014)

Jack Weaver @ Fri Dec 12 said:


> Hi Andrew,
> 
> How do you handle triplets and odd meters?
> 
> ...



Hi Jack,

LADD can behave just like a typical sampler where it is 100% tempo and time agnostic. However, if you use the Sequencer, you can choose between a tuplet mode or a straight mode. Within each of those modes you can have virtually any time signature since the sequencer is not bound my measures, but simply by steps. Furthermore, those steps can be any duration between 1/4 to 1/64th. And even beyond that, you can change the Rate, Start, and Length of any sequencer in real-time with a CC of your choice!! LOL... but only if you want to  . And we have a marker track that helps to visually align and snap your MIDI to whatever you have it set at.

These things will be come obvious once we release the upcoming videos and tutorials.

But the short answer is "easily". 

I hope this helps.

Cheers,

Andrew K


----------



## Siggi Mueller (Dec 12, 2014)

Andrew, you got me! Can´t wait


----------



## Siggi Mueller (Dec 12, 2014)

Andrew, one thing comes into my mind: Does the LADD sequencer offers a halftime and a double-time switch? In the "Reel" world you write something in 150bpm for e.g. better score reading or better hitting the sync points but you need for that a 75bpm rhythm.


----------



## mk282 (Dec 12, 2014)

And amazing how the whole country blocking issue goes uncommented by the dev (and others).


----------



## Thonex (Dec 12, 2014)

Siggi Mueller @ Sat Dec 13 said:


> Andrew, one thing comes into my mind: Does the LADD sequencer offers a halftime and a double-time switch? In the "Reel" world you write something in 150bpm for e.g. better score reading or better hitting the sync points but you need for that a 75bpm rhythm.



Hi Siggi,

Yes. Out of the box all 8 sequences are programmed to allow you to toggle any Sequences "Rates" (Tempo) by x2 or /2 . But it's much deeper than that. You can also save Sequence Track Mute States, and Seq Start, Seq Length to any of 4 Sequence Preset States A, B, C, D.

So, you could in essence have a nice thick sounding sequence on Seq 1 *Preset A*, Then with a CC or KeyFX Key Switch, instantly change to Seq 1 *Preset B* and change the rate (tempo) *AND ALSO* mute a bunch of tracks so just the shaker is playing (for example). 

All this will be clear on the videos. It can get really deep for the tweak-heads, but the controls are already easily setup and ready to play via the Main Page.

I hope this helps.

Ok... off to bed. ~o) 

Cheers,

Andrew K


----------



## Siggi Mueller (Dec 12, 2014)

Great!


----------



## Guy Rowland (Dec 13, 2014)

Lawson. @ Fri Dec 12 said:


> Guy Rowland @ Fri Dec 12 said:
> 
> 
> > Jeepers, look at guitarists and guitars. A normal person would conclude they need one, maybe two as a spare. But - apparently - you can never have enough.
> ...



Exactly the point I was trying to make. When you get into the details, when you know your instrument, everything is very different.

And so it is with percussion libs, or any other library for that matter. Which isn't to say that every good library is a must buy for every single person who uses such libraries, but it all helps answer Adirian's befuddlemenet.


----------



## Guy Rowland (Dec 13, 2014)

Guido Negraszus @ Sat Dec 13 said:


> Guy Rowland @ 13th December 2014 said:
> 
> 
> > If only I wasn't awash with percussion already....
> ...



Ha ha, you may very well be right. I love audibro - with one product they've proved their worth over years (and I agree with the Spectrasonics comparison). That's not dismissed lightly.

I got Action Drums in Komplete, and was knocked out by it. The scripting is so good, its really easy to use and yet you have a lot of on-the-fly variety. And it sounds great. But LADD is obviously far, far beyond it - it is first and foremost and great standard percussion library (with stuff like glocks, tubular bells, xylo etc). Then it has that Action Strikes type of immediacy but goes far beyond it in terms of customisation and detail. And the range of sounds is much broader. Now, add together all the other libraries I have - lots - and I pretty much cover all this ground, but the "ah, but" moment is that it won't be integrated in the same way, and that might prove to be the clincher.

LADD surely makes the best claim of being the One Percussion Library To Rule Them All. And combine that with Audiobro's almost matchless support and ongoing developent, and it is going to be terribly difficult to resist even for those of us who are all banged out. Only yesterday I was reflecting on LASS, how all those details are right, how it just works and plays under your fingers with no fuss. That's the kind of thing that makes a product a keeper - something else might be new, shiny and exciting, but it's only when you get frustrated time and again with a programming quirk or something that you realise after a while you're not using it any more. Having a LASS for almost all percussion (save conventional drum kit, presumably) is undeniably an appealing prospect.

So in short - yeah, even as I say "really? REALLY?!" to myself, I'll probably cave in the end....


----------



## marcotronic (Dec 13, 2014)

Absolutely EARsome! Can't wait to get the price info! 

Marco


----------



## Thonex (Dec 18, 2014)

Hi everyone,

*UPDATE*

We added another video explaining the Main Page and all it's features with about a dozen musical examples. All live, all LADD, no external processing of any kind.

http://audiobro.com/ladd-videos/

The video is Video # 4 and is called *"LADD's Main Page - Feature By Feature"*.

We still plan on releasing the week of Dec 22nd. Stay tuned for pricing.

Cheers,

Andrew K


----------



## sinkd (Dec 19, 2014)

Andrew: Just watched the new video. The interface is extremely well thought out and the mixing features and scenes are a game changer.

(Fingers crossed) I am wondering if you will be able to include general audio I/O through Kontakt. I would love to have the filter and Master Morph just as a plugin to use on other audio as well.

DS


----------



## Thonex (Dec 19, 2014)

sinkd @ Fri Dec 19 said:


> Andrew: Just watched the new video. The interface is extremely well thought out and the mixing features and scenes are a game changer.
> 
> (Fingers crossed) I am wondering if you will be able to include general audio I/O through Kontakt. I would love to have the filter and Master Morph just as a plugin to use on other audio as well.
> 
> DS



Hi sinkd,

Thanks for the warm and kind words!!

We'd like to think of LADD as a game changer... but it's also a ton of fun to play with. Our beta testers were far too busy having fun rather trying to break it 

With regards to funneling audio through it like a VST Audio plugin, I'm afraid that is simply not within the Kontakt Engine's capabilities. But I like the way you think!! 

Cheers,

Andrew K

LADD videos: http://audiobro.com/ladd-videos/


----------



## blougui (Dec 19, 2014)

I smiled when I heard "LADD stands for LA Drama Drums". what LA stands for, then ?  Just kidding. In French, LA sounds like "elle est " wich is "she is". Then LASS is a boy ?
Oh my, I'm loosing myself.
Anyway anyhow, I find the sound quality amazing, crisp and detailed. Really like those metals in a close mic setting + the range of dynamics from pp to ff. Yes, overcompressed is cool nowadays and I had my share of "make it bang like tanks from hell" but it's nice to have'em the smooth delicate way as well. And in swing mode, these notes they just sway and dance ! How cute they are  

isn't the interface plain & assumed steampunk ?

Best,
Erik

PS : video 3 & 4 are the same ones, at least 2nite.


----------



## Thonex (Dec 19, 2014)

blougui @ Fri Dec 19 said:


> I smiled when I heard "LADD stands for LA Drama Drums". what LA stands for, then ?  Just kidding. In French, LA sounds like "elle est " wich is "she is". Then LASS is a boy ?
> Oh my, I'm loosing myself.
> Anyway anyhow, I find the sound quality amazing, crisp and detailed. Really like those metals in a close mic setting + the range of dynamics from pp to ff. Yes, overcompressed is cool nowadays and I had my share of "make it bang like tanks from hell" but it's nice to have'em the smooth delicate way as well. And in swing mode, these notes they just sway and dance ! How cute they are
> 
> ...



Hi Blougui,

Oui Oui, I lived 9 years in Switzerland growing up... so I'm aware of the "la" in French... main mon orthographe est nul!! :D.... and how on earth do they know that it's "une mouche???!!" 

Don't worry we can make LADD "Bang like tanks", but we also want it to sound big without being over-compressed etc.... although we do have presets like that... just in case 

Oh.. and thanks for the heads up on the video. I fixed that... there should be 4 different videos up now LOL!!

Cheers,

Andrew K


----------



## benmrx (Dec 19, 2014)

Not sure if this has already been answered, but are there various articulations for say the snare other than the velocity sensitive hits? Like rolls, ruffs, etc? Also, is there a Timpani?

Sounds and looks amazing by the way!!


----------



## Guy Rowland (Dec 20, 2014)

benmrx @ Sat Dec 20 said:


> Not sure if this has already been answered, but are there various articulations for say the snare other than the velocity sensitive hits? Like rolls, ruffs, etc? Also, is there a Timpani?
> 
> Sounds and looks amazing by the way!!



Patch list here - http://audiobro.com/file_area/LADD_Rela ... Manual.pdf . In short - yes.


----------



## benmrx (Dec 20, 2014)

Guy Rowland @ Sat Dec 20 said:


> benmrx @ Sat Dec 20 said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure if this has already been answered, but are there various articulations for say the snare other than the velocity sensitive hits? Like rolls, ruffs, etc? Also, is there a Timpani?
> ...



Perfect! Thanks Guy!!


----------



## Waywyn (Dec 20, 2014)

adriancook @ Fri Dec 12 said:


> Stephen Rees @ Fri Dec 12 said:
> 
> 
> > I think drums have finally overtaken pianos as the most well represented family of sampled instruments on the planet.
> ...



Yeh, they are a lot easier to play, but composing with drums is a totally different thing!!
It may be unreal to you, but there are composers out there who blend several libs together, being able to sound like NONE of the products, therefore creating their own custom sound ... ever thought of that? So even having a load of them, it still makes sense to buy excellent sounding stuff (such as LADD does)!!

In a previous post you asked what is the difference between Damage and LADD, yet you were instantly able to say that CineStrings sound better than Berlin Strings ... tells me a lot about you! 

... and btw, congratz Andrew. LADD sounds absolutely awesome!


... one more btw  ... can anyone explain the difference between a Ferrari and a Maserati to me? To me they are all cars and I can't explain why people go crazy about them! Absolutely unreal


----------



## AC986 (Dec 20, 2014)

You have your opinion Alex and I have mine and that's an end to it afaic. :wink:


----------



## Waywyn (Dec 20, 2014)

adriancook @ Sat Dec 20 said:


> You have your opinion Alex and I have mine and that's an end to it afaic. :wink:



I wasn't questioning your opinion if you think one of each is enough or if there is a better one, just use that particular one!

I was giving you reasons on why people may use several libs (which you questioned before). Yes, you may think that Cinestrings sound better than Berlin Strings or whatever lib, but I had a teacher once, telling me that if you bought a book and it at least contained one page or even just one line which helped you progressing, then it was worth buying the book! So there are people out there who see a reason in buying all kinds of libs (or jump on new ones) to simply broaden their palette and keep progressing!


----------



## Sid Francis (Dec 20, 2014)

well said. 

One single instrument out of the EW lib "Silk" for me became THE solo instrument for every tune of my following CD-projekt. Just this one instrument. And I did not use any other instrument of silk since for one or the other reason. It was that one chapter of the book that brought me further.

I will buy LADD and use 10% of it. I can see it already :D


----------



## Walid F. (Dec 20, 2014)

Waywyn @ Sat Dec 20 said:


> adriancook @ Sat Dec 20 said:
> 
> 
> > You have your opinion Alex and I have mine and that's an end to it afaic. :wink:
> ...



Word.

I mean, sample libraries are more than just sounds you need. New recordings, new players, combinations of hall/mic setups/mixing engineers, and tons more, all contribute to create something new which is fun and inspiring to play with. 

I don't think there can ever be "oversaturation" of sample libraries, as there are just so many ways to combine setups and recordings and programming. Every time I get a new library I like, I get so inspired and write at least one nice big track that I am proud of - and that's worth it for me. Then if it's a good library, I will reuse it over and over again.

W.


----------



## AC986 (Dec 20, 2014)

Waywyn @ Sat Dec 20 said:


> adriancook @ Sat Dec 20 said:
> 
> 
> > You have your opinion Alex and I have mine and that's an end to it afaic. :wink:
> ...



What do you mean I 'may' think?

There's no 'may' about it. I do think think that. And not only do I think that, afaic, I know that. 

Have you been beta testing again Alex? I thought you were stopping all that>?


----------



## Walid F. (Dec 20, 2014)

adriancook @ Sat Dec 20 said:


> Waywyn @ Sat Dec 20 said:
> 
> 
> > adriancook @ Sat Dec 20 said:
> ...



"You may think" - is a way of speaking. For example: "You may think my cooking is horrible, but my wife loves it." Which means Alex knows you have that opinion.

Why not answer in a way that contributes to the discussion instead of hickup'ing on small words - he knows you think that and you have opinions, but he's saying something that makes a lot of sense about the philosophy of buying new libraries and explaining how people could benefit from that, even if they already have similar libraries, Adrian. 

W.


----------



## Waywyn (Dec 20, 2014)

adriancook @ Sat Dec 20 said:


> Waywyn @ Sat Dec 20 said:
> 
> 
> > adriancook @ Sat Dec 20 said:
> ...



Oh boy, just a little language issue! I was basically trying to say that you like Cinestrings better and that there is no problem with this! However if you would roam through the library patches of Berlin Strings you would find something useful for sure ... but probably you have both so you absolutely KNOW that CineStrings is better all in all and not just from listening to demos or videos. I have both, I like and use them both and I find good and bad stuff in either of them, but that is just me! Of course that is a matter of taste!

Regarding betatesting. What a poor statement that is! Do you really think that I get requests for beta testing and then fart honey clouds all over the web and try to sell and be positive about a lib only because I have been in the team or got to write a demo ... and then probably rubbing my dick on all the likes and shares? Come on!

Do you also know how many offers I rejected during the last 10 years? Do you also know what honest comments, criticism or opinions I send library developers? So please would you be so kind and not throw out nasty assumptions!

The reason that I announced that I stopped doing demos, was because I felt misstreated by a few lib developers. If a company makes a fuckload of money only because of one demo and then doesn't reply to a little email for weeks is not very nice ... plus a few other things I am not going into here! I realized that I won't stick back to do what I love and enjoy only because of a few issues!


----------



## AC986 (Dec 20, 2014)

Walid F. @ Sat Dec 20 said:


> "You may think" - is a way of speaking. For example: "You may think my cooking is horrible, but my wife loves it." Which means Alex knows you have that opinion.
> 
> Why not answer in a way that contributes to the discussion instead of hickup'ing on small words - he knows you think that and you have opinions, but he's saying something that makes a lot of sense about the philosophy of buying new libraries, Adrian.
> 
> W.



You're cooking is horrible. Not only is it horrible, your wife secretly thinks it's down right disgusting! That's what she told me anyway.

Listen, why do you think I care about what anyone thinks? But!!

I hope you boys will be very happy with your drum libraries. Of course I do. Why wouldn't I?


----------



## Walid F. (Dec 20, 2014)

Hey... my olives and mushroom meat sauce is immaculate.



adriancook @ Sat Dec 20 said:


> I hope you boys will be very happy with your drum libraries. Of course I do. Why wouldn't I?



Exactly! Why wouldn't you? And also now you clearly get why some people love buying new shit that comes out that sounds awesome, even if they already have similar things. 

Love me some perc... + Audiobro is badass. 

W.


----------



## AC986 (Dec 20, 2014)

Walid F. @ Sat Dec 20 said:


> Hey... my olives and mushroom meat sauce is immaculate.
> 
> W.



Well you may think that, but I couldn't possibly comment.


----------



## tokatila (Dec 20, 2014)

Now I know why they are called Drama Drums. :lol:


----------



## José Herring (Dec 20, 2014)

Olive and mushroom meat sauce, yummmmm.

As one that only has 3 drum libraries that I use, I've forgone the recent few years slate of drums because I was looking for the right ones. A library that is flexible, does ensembles in the right way, not in a way that makes an ensemble out of miss matched drums (arrg, you would think that these drum library people had never been to a session or a concert). So far from what I've been seeing, LADD is the library for me. It's not just a library but an instrument.

(Edited)


----------



## AC986 (Dec 20, 2014)

tokatila @ Sat Dec 20 said:


> Now I know why they are called Drama Drums. :lol:



Hehe. You don't want to pay any attention to any of that. :lol:


----------



## Waywyn (Dec 23, 2014)

josejherring @ Sat Dec 20 said:


> So now anybody that gets it will have great sounding sequences, whether they deserve them or not!



I fully agree, but of all the music I heard during the last years since, let's say, loop libs got more popular, you still distinct a good from a crappy composer!

... even more, I even heard lots of excellent orchestra composers and arrangers who thought they give their tracks a bit more of a modern feel by instantly adding some loop of a lib ... and it didn't even groove or fit at all. By only having loops at hand, it doesn't mean you automatically know how to use them (even if it's mostly just holding down a key!) o=?


----------



## José Herring (Dec 23, 2014)

So True Alex,

I know somebody who did a score for a little b film. He's Not really a composer and he was so proud of himself, he came to me and said, "...on one cue I used a Symphobia Loop and that was the cue they liked the best!" I said, "And, you're proud of that?"


----------



## germancomponist (Dec 23, 2014)

I remember the time when I didn't like loops at all. 

My opinion changed when I started to use it creative... . A good friend of mine gave me the kick into my ass.... . 

o/~


----------



## Casiquire (Dec 23, 2014)

josejherring @ Sat 20 Dec said:


> The only draw back is it puts into the hands of novice people, awesome sounding one key loops created and program by Andrew K. a top notch composer. So now anybody that gets it will have great sounding sequences, whether they deserve them or not!



I think that's a silly stance to be honest. There are already drum loops out there, they're not difficult to find. A good loop won't fool anybody into believing you're a good composer. There aren't many pieces of music out there that sound well-written and yet contain just a single drum loop ;o)


----------



## José Herring (Dec 23, 2014)

I'll take down that part of my comment. The last thing I want is for people to start discussing this. 

It was a joke and you people really need to lighten up. Jeez, what's happening to this place?


----------



## blougui (Dec 23, 2014)

josejherring @ Sat Dec 20 said:


> The only draw back is it puts into the hands of novice people, awesome sounding one key loops created and program by Andrew K. a top notch composer. So now anybody that gets it will have great sounding sequences, whether they deserve them or not!



Musicians said the same thing when the DX7 was out - I can remember reading articles in a niche magazine - then session musicians when DAW were out, then composers and orchestrator when Virtual orchestras were out. The notion of deserving or not, implying efforts to be made to obtain a reward is typical of our judeo-christian societies  
Let's just enjoy the option to work more easily or to enjoy the "democratisation" of making music. There's so much more in making music (or gaining success with it, whatever that means) than virtuosity or technical abilities.

- Erik


----------



## José Herring (Dec 23, 2014)

Drop it already. Not the right thread to take up a moral stance on a statement that I tossed out as a joke.


----------



## Walid F. (Dec 23, 2014)

josejherring @ Tue Dec 23 said:


> It was a joke and you people really need to lighten up. Jeez, what's happening to this place?....
> 
> ...Drop it already. Not the right thread to take up a moral stance on a statement that I tossed out as a joke.



Hey hey, calm down, my friend!  It's a good reflection people are throwing out here about this - they're not negatively raging or anything. 

However, I do agree that it's not really the thread to discuss this. But don't get so hostile over a few light comments and reflections, there's just no need.

We're closing in on the release, can't wait to hear more from you, Andrew! Oh and merry christmas (00:04 in Sweden now  )

W.


----------



## blougui (Dec 23, 2014)

josejherring @ Tue Dec 23 said:


> Drop it already. Not the right thread to take up a moral stance on a statement that I tossed out as a joke.


my apologies josejherring. Winter time, cold weather, bad news keeping coming in...
Cheers, 
Erik


----------



## José Herring (Dec 23, 2014)

Not a problem. Sorry to hear about your troubles. Just didn't want to get off topic.


----------



## marcotronic (Dec 23, 2014)

Alright guys, prices are available:

http://audiobro.com/ladd/

Introductory sale $599, MSRP $749

(Got an email from audiobro that as existing customer you can save additional $50 bucks)

As awesome as this library seems to be and I'm really not putting the quality and efforts behind this product in question but I must admit I was expecting/hoping for a lower price (something in the $399 (Intro sale) to $499 (MSRP) range). $549 (with the $50 existing customer bonus) is out of my range for an additional percussion lib in my already "over-percussioned" arsenal /\~O 

Just my 2 cents.
Marco


----------



## gsilbers (Dec 23, 2014)

marcotronic @ Tue Dec 23 said:


> Alright guys, prices are available:
> 
> http://audiobro.com/ladd/
> 
> ...



thats crazy


----------



## Guido Negraszus (Dec 23, 2014)

Yeah, am a bit surprised at that price too and will pass for now. There are plenty of good drum libraries already and they are usually much cheaper. The problem is that there is no "true" value for any sample library. You could sell it for $5,000.00 and I'm sure it would be worth it considering what Audiobro put into LADD, in terms of costs and development and all the rest of it. The problem is that is not HOW the market works. Just look what happened to the Hollywood series from East West. At the end they had to lower the price, not because of the true value of the library but because of competition. It's no different in real estate. It never matters how much your house is worth, it matters what the real estate market is at the time of selling. 

I think Audiobro made a mistake with that price and I REALLY REALLY hope that I'm wrong.


----------



## gsilbers (Dec 23, 2014)

most likley there will be a traditional lite version and a hybrid in the future. seems like now its 2 libs in one. like LASS was several in one when it first came out.


----------



## jamwerks (Dec 23, 2014)

I won't be getting it, not doing that kind of stuff. But as it seems incredibly well done, and even at that price he'll probably have loads of buyers. 

FWIW 8Dio in the V8 series has stuff that costs twice as much.


----------



## Guy Rowland (Dec 23, 2014)

Really? Really? You guys think the price is steep? Look again at that patch list, and think about what you'd be buying to get close from other competitiors. Nothing will be apples and apples, because there isn't anything really like this, but you'll need:

Conventional orchestral percussion
Epic percussion
Loops / mangling

Cinesamples
Complete percussion bundle $999
Deep percussion beds $149
Total $1,149

Spitfire
Percussion redux $550
HZ01 $620
Total $1,170 (nb - no loops)

East West
Hollywood Percussion $599
Stormdrum 3 $395
Total $994

Audiobro
LADD $749

(all RRPs - there will be / are sale prices of course in some cases).

So... REALLY with the "wow this is expensive" comments? As before, nothing is like-for-like here, but even a cursory examination of the patch list and a watch of the introductory video shows this is a mighty big stuff.

As someone whose appreciation of LASS has grown over the years, I'd be expecting this too from LADD. This week I was needing some punchy fast loop percussion but integrated into a traditional orchestral paradigm. Actually it wasn't as dead-easy as I thought, even with Damage, DM307 and Action Strikes (plus HZ01, DOW etc). I got my first "oooh, I could really use LADD right now" feeling. Having every source integrated into one product that can be sequenced, effected etc is very appealing. So even I (who definitely have felt all percussioned-out) am thinking that, long term, this might just be unavoidable.


----------



## G.R. Baumann (Dec 24, 2014)

From my memories there was just a single one inccident of someone in the past year who came with a new product and wanted to charge you a serious bucketload, well :lol: , he was a very young chap and he shall be forgiven for trying "to pull that stunt".

All the other products I followed were in more or less reasonable price ranges.

Just saying....


----------



## Guy Rowland (Dec 24, 2014)

G.R. Baumann @ Wed Dec 24 said:


> From my memories there was just a single one inccident of someone in the past year who came with a new product and wanted to charge you a serious bucketload, well :lol: , he was a very young chap and he shall be forgiven for trying "to pull that stunt".
> 
> All the other products I followed were in more or less reasonable price ranges.
> 
> Just saying....



Just saying what?

HZ01 alone = $620.

I think the early comments on price here are waaaaaaay off the mark. People are starting to assume that if a product's price doesn't have a 3 or less in front of it, it's expensive - regardless of what currency it is, VAT or - most of all - what the content is. Absurd.


----------



## G.R. Baumann (Dec 24, 2014)

Guy Rowland @ Wed Dec 24 said:


> Just saying what?



I am saying that I know of only one single product that came out this year ridiculously overpriced! 

The rest was all in reasonable price ranges.

Just my opinion.


----------



## Guy Rowland (Dec 24, 2014)

G.R. Baumann @ Wed Dec 24 said:


> Guy Rowland @ Wed Dec 24 said:
> 
> 
> > Just saying what?
> ...



But in terms of LADD - do you think this is one of the reasonable ones, or absurd? Sorry if I'm being dense. The early reaction here seemed to be that it was wildly overpriced - in that context it looked like you were agreeing it was.


----------



## Jaap (Dec 24, 2014)

Of course I was hoping for a bit lower price when I saw the mail this morning (who doesn't like that), but to be honest it seems like a fair prize. Especially if you know how many years of development, upgrades etc you are getting with that and with that I mean that Andrew said somewhere it is going to be a living library. If it goes the same way with LADD as it went with LASS, then every penny is well spend, but of course that is my opinion.
Also this is almost like buying multiple percussion libraries and features in 1 product (traditional, modern etc)


----------



## blougui (Dec 24, 2014)

Tempting...
Especially before it goes full price and VAT'ed - as I don't make any money of my muzak ziz dayz...


----------



## G.R. Baumann (Dec 24, 2014)

Guy Rowland @ Wed Dec 24 said:


> But in terms of LADD - do you think this is one of the reasonable ones, or absurd? Sorry if I'm being dense. The early reaction here seemed to be that it was wildly overpriced - in that context it looked like you were agreeing it was.



 Naw Guy, you got that down the wrong tube. I think their asking price is reasonable in deed.

Absurd I find that with every launch of a product the "too expensive" discussion starts inevitably.

As I said, there was a single product announced here in the past year that made me laugh very hard about the price tag he attached. The product and the developer disappeared very quickly afterwards. Again, he was very young and, well, shall we say "ambitious", but he faced a wall of "No way I'll pay that!" and that was the end of this launch more or less.


----------



## Guido Negraszus (Dec 24, 2014)

Guy, I probably didn't make my point very well. I'm just a German living in Australia. 

Let me try again:
1) this year I purchased 40 sample libraries between $16.00 and $399.00 (8Dio Adagietto), in total $6,000.00. So the most expensive was the Adagietto library. I usually buy by what I need or what I want, I guess we are the same in that sense. I don't decide by HOW long the patch list is or what the GB size is. So my observation is that most mainstream sample libraries (nowadays) are $400.00 or less. I just purchased East West Hollywood Strings & Brass (Gold) for $399.00. I think East West would argue that their libraries are at least of same if not more value then the new LADD. I paid $1800.00 for Symphobia in 2011.

So again, I believe that LADD is worth a lot more than $750.00, no doubt. But is the price in line with what people want to spend on libraries considering that you can get a lot top libraries for less than that. I know, you can't compare apples with oranges. Lol, my first drum machine was a Yamaha RX21 (1986/1987) for $900.00. It had something like 12 samples if memory serves right. But that was 30 years ago.

2) Your examples have a flaw: this only matters for people who don't have any drum libraries. What about people like us who already have a range of drum libraries like you pointed out yourself earlier in this post? While LADD interests me a lot but there are a lot of samples which I already have multiple times. So for me the question is: should I spend $550.00 on another drum library just for the features other drum libraries doesn't offer? I don't yet. I will give this plenty of thought by mid-January. 

If I wouldn't have any drum library I wouldn't hesitate for one second.


----------



## AC986 (Dec 24, 2014)

If you think you can make more money with a library than it costs then you can buy it in the knowledge that it's going to pay for itself or at least break even.

If you have 500 gigs of percussion lying around your hard drives ask yourself, how much of this stuff have I used and how much have I not used. With percussion my guess is most of us will have used a lot less than we think. 

When it comes to making the music you like, are comfortable with and know that you can make money from then it doesn't matter about the price.

If you don't make any money from your music and you don't try to make money, then you're not going to care how much it is because it's your hobby. Hobbyists spend an inordinate amount of money on their chosen hobbies because they feel that they do a mundane day job anyway so why not spend money earned from that on something they really enjoy. That's how hobbies work.

That said, a lot of professional musicians think their job is mundane at times and take up totally unrelated hobbies that are usually a lot cheaper to run than sample libraries. Like fast cars and fast women for instance. Much cheaper than music libraries.

Most of the pricing of libraries will always be justified in an almost aggressive way by developers. They seem to think that the end user actually gives a shit about all the work and time and cost that went into it all.

When I drive around in a car, I don't give a shit about how the engine, gears etc works. I just want it to work and the cost of development never enters into my head.


----------



## Casiquire (Dec 24, 2014)

josejherring @ Tue 23 Dec said:


> I'll take down that part of my comment. The last thing I want is for people to start discussing this.
> 
> It was a joke and you people really need to lighten up. Jeez, what's happening to this place?



I didn't think my post came across particularly aggrieved in the first place. There was even a winky smiley at the end :o) It's OK, I see now that you meant it in jest anyway. It's impossible to tell someone's tone through the emotion-filter of the Internet. 

Anyway as far as the price of the library, I think it's perfectly fair and there's a very good chance I'll buy it after demos come out. It might be a while though because it's "expensive" for me, though the "value" is more than fair. Maybe that's where people are getting caught up here.


----------



## Guy Rowland (Dec 24, 2014)

G.R. - all good 



Guido Negraszus @ Wed Dec 24 said:


> 2) Your examples have a flaw: this only matters for people who don't have any drum libraries. What about people like us who already have a range of drum libraries like you pointed out yourself earlier in this post? While LADD interests me a lot but there are a lot of samples which I already have multiple times. So for me the question is: should I spend $550.00 on another drum library just for the features other drum libraries doesn't offer? I don't yet. I will give this plenty of thought by mid-January.



Perhaps a cut down version of LADD will be forthcoming with a limited feature set - LA Drama Drums Instant Edition (LADDIE). This is the works - and of course, the works means the works. So the comparisons are fair as far as they go - in each of my examples, there will be strengths / articulations the others don't have, and that goes for LADD too. Besides, I'd have thought most pro composers will already have versions of pretty much everything, I sure do - what are the elements you'd buy if it were sold piecemeal?

Apologies for making the point again, but one of LADD's real strengths is how cohesive it is. No need to have three different snares from different libraries when using loops / one shots etc - everything is tied together. Conceptually it really seems to be The One Percussion Library To Rule Them All, right from a core orchestral set through to Damage, and a bit more thrown in for fun. So if you did have a LADDIE, part of the appeal would be diminished, as it wouldn't have the integrated range of LADD (unless it was just one mic position / 16 bit, which admittedly would be a very tempting product).


----------



## AC986 (Dec 24, 2014)

If they did that to their strings, they could call them LASSIE.

Then LADDIE could marry LASSIE and they would live happily ever after.


----------



## Thonex (Dec 24, 2014)

Hi everyone,

*UPDATE*

*We will be releasing LADD of a special introductory price of $599... or $549 is you are already an Audiobro customer (customer loyalty discount).*

*Audiobro customers, simply log into our store between noon (Los Angeles time) Dec. 27th and January 15th, 2015 to enjoy our "customer loyalty" savings.*

Reading this thread, I understand that some of you feel this may be overpriced, and we hear you. It's a very tricky thing to price a premium library... and we are very sensitive to pricing... especially in an industry of musicians. As a composer of over 25 years, I can relate!! However, we also have to weigh that against the massive amount of development that went into LADD. Not just from a premium sampling standpoint, but also from a coding standpoint. To our knowledge, LADD is the most comprehensive percussion and real-time mixing environment _ever_ developed for Kontakt. We hope that when our customers try LADD, they will have the same positive reactions to LADD that our beta testers had: "*Holy $h!t !!!"... "OH. MY. GOD..."* etc... and the pricing will be a considered as quite reasonable 

Remember, LADD is not just a premium Orchestral/Cinematic Multi-Sampled Hits library, it's also a deep audio loops library (over 6000 loops) with a unique approach to loops. It's really 2 libraries in one... designed to play as 1.

*We have also added new videos. Here they are listed:*

*LADD Sneak-Peak *This is a “LADD Sneak-Peak” video that introduces you to the most basic features of LADD and uses only sounds included in LADD. LADD is a complete single-strike sample library as well as a complete audio loops library. It’s like having 2 libraries in one!!

*100 Percent LADD:* A trailer type cue called “100 Percent LADD” features LADD straight out of the box. No outside compression, EQ, reverb or processing of any kind. Everything you hear is 100% LADD through a stereo output in Kontakt. This is a good example of a trailer-type percussion bed.

*http://audiobro.com/3442-2/ (A Kind LADD:)* LADD seamlessly blends traditional and modern percussion into one robust tool. This demo starts off with an example of traditional through-composed percussion… then shows how far you can take things in a matter of seconds using just the KeyFX presets.

*http://audiobro.com/ladds-main-page/ (LADD’s Main Page – Feature By Feature) *video goes over all of LADD’s “main page features” with the use of a dozen musical examples. All musical examples are exclusively LADD with no external processing of any kind.
*
LADD’s Sequencer Page – Intro:* in this video, we introduce you to many of the LADD Sequencer’s features. While this video goes into some detail, there will be other “advanced” videos to follow.

*LADD’s Tuner Page – Feature by Feature:* in this video, we go over the LADD Tuner’s features. Each note can be independently tuned and randomly re-tuned beyond that… for very compelling sounds and otherworldly sounds.
*
http://audiobro.com/ladds-keyfx-setup/ (LADD’s KeyFX Setup – Feature by Feature:)* in this video, we we explain the control-center of LADD’s KeyFX: The KeyFX Setup page. This is where you combine all of LADD’s KeyFX features and assign their functionality to a key switch.


Here is a page with all the videos on 1 page:

http://audiobro.com/ladd-videos/


--- end of update -----


----------



## 5Lives (Dec 26, 2014)

Any early opinions of this from buyers? Looks pretty amazing! Though, for somebody that has something CinePerc + something like Action Strikes (and maybe Damage), is there anything here that is new or is it ground that is pretty well covered? Lucky for all the folks that don't have a lot of perc in their templates already though!


----------



## Guy Rowland (Dec 26, 2014)

5Lives @ Fri Dec 26 said:


> Any early opinions of this from buyers? Looks pretty amazing! Though, for somebody that has something CinePerc + something like Action Strikes (and maybe Damage), is there anything here that is new or is it ground that is pretty well covered? Lucky for all the folks that don't have a lot of perc in their templates already though!



It's not out yet, so user comments might be thin on the ground. But there's lots of new tricks for sure, and the best thing for me is the seamless integration (seemingly) of traditional percussion and designed. Just watch some of the videos on the site.


----------



## dedersen (Dec 26, 2014)

I'm not really an early adopter per se, but I took part of the beta test of LADD so I thought I'd throw a few comments out there, based on my time with LADD. I have replaced a truckload of percussion in my template with LADD.

First off, the library is immensely playable. On my first load, I happened to start with one of the bass drums and I must've played that thing for almost an hour before moving on. Everything sounds just lovely, and I've found that LADD does quiet and delicate just as well as it does huge, booming blow-your-speakers type stuff. The latter was a real surprise from Audiobro, since LASS was a much more "delicate" kind of library, whereas this fella can really throw a punch if you want him to!

The loops were actually a huge surprise to me. I have never really used percussion loops, simply because I have always found it difficult to sculpts loops enough to fit whichever material I was trying to integrate them with. So I had to force myself into using them during beta, and what a surprise it was! They are really well thought out and layer extremely well. They are divided into low/mid/high/all sections, which gives a huge amount of flexibility that I usually find lacking when using loops. And the different mixes are just a hoot to play around with.

Feel free to ask away if you want some feedback on specific stuff. The usual disclaimer applies; I beta-tested LADD and moderate the Audiobro forums, so take my comments with whichever amount of salt you feel is required.


----------



## blougui (Dec 26, 2014)

dedersen @ Fri Dec 26 said:


> I'm not really an early adopter per se, but I took part of the beta test of LADD so I thought I'd throw a few comments out there, based on my time with LADD. I have replaced a truckload of percussion in my template with LADD.
> 
> First off, the library is immensely playable. On my first load, I happened to start with one of the bass drums and I must've played that thing for almost an hour before moving on. Everything sounds just lovely, and I've found that LADD does quiet and delicate just as well as it does huge, booming blow-your-speakers type stuff. The latter was a real surprise from Audiobro, since LASS was a much more "delicate" kind of library, whereas this fella can really throw a punch if you want him to!
> 
> ...


Hi Dedersen,
Inevitably, LADD is (already) compared to the Heavyocity stuff : kits and loops, Kontakt, mixing options via keyswitching, mics options, sequenced FX... Do you think it's relevent and how far beyond does LADD go : 1st in terms of sound (could it go this modern-compressed-mangled dis-manner) 2nd in terms of tweaking (though am already convinced LADD is a more than a step further, with its tuning feature). As of yet, I've found LADD kits kind of natural (not a bad thing at all). Of course, I understant HC offer has a signature sound LADD is probably not intending to imitate - but could it do it ? 
Thanx !
Erik


----------



## LHall (Dec 26, 2014)

I was thrilled when I saw that this was only going to be $549. It looks worth more than that and I know it will be. LASS at full price was positively the best library investment I've ever made and I have no doubt that LADD will be the same. 

Thanks Andrew!!


----------



## dedersen (Dec 26, 2014)

blougui @ Fri Dec 26 said:


> Inevitably, LADD is (already) compared to the Heavyocity stuff : kits and loops, Kontakt, mixing options via keyswitching, mics options, sequenced FX... Do you think it's relevent and how far beyond does LADD


While I can see where the Heavyocity comparissons are coming from, I am not sure they are really that apt. LADD goes way beyond Heavyocity's offerings in terms of traditional multi-sampled orchestral percussion. It is worth keeping in mind that LADD is has a deeply sampled and very complete selection of traditional orchestral percussion.

As for the sound. That's a difficult one to answer in words, isn't it? Wait for more demos!  I love the sound of LADD. It is extremely versatile in what it can do. You are right that at it's core it is very "natural"-sounding, but that is really only until you start using all the options for tweaking that are offered. The fact that the starting point is relatively unprocessed (in terms of effects) makes the possible tweaking destinations much more varied, I find.

As for duplicating Heavyocity's sound; Hm, I don't know. You could get within the same kind of feel, I am sure. But I am a firm believer in getting as many libraries that you can, to have a wide array of sounds at your fingertips. If you really love the sound of some of the Heavyocity libraries, you should go ahead and get those! The Heavyocity stuff is very focused in its sound, whereas LADD is much more versatile. There are strengths in both approaches, I think.


----------



## blougui (Dec 26, 2014)

thanx for your answer to my rather dumb questions, Dedersen. i've got a few of HC offerings btw so it's rather to feed the debate. And the patch list is quite impressive.
I'll wait for the demos, hoping LADD will go on sale before january in case I'll jump on that train, for obvious tax reasons wich would definitely push out of my reach.
Cheers,

Erik


----------



## Casiquire (Dec 27, 2014)

Wow, Jesper, your posts sound amazing. It really does sound like the "LASS" of percussion in that it starts off so unprocessed and raw and meticulously and carefully recorded so you get the flexibility to do whatever you want with it. I'm pretty excited about this.


----------



## G.R. Baumann (Dec 27, 2014)

As far as the GUI comes across, you folks must have pushed the envelope quite a bit with such scripts. In my opinion it is the most complete GUI to date when it comes to percussion and hybrids.

How I wish, how I wish this GUI would be available for the Hans Zimmer Libraries.


----------



## Vastman (Dec 27, 2014)

I totally agree, GR... I have soooo many cool drum libraries... but love this new GUI. It will have to wait though... bought too many things and I'm well covered in this area but it is quite lovely! Wish I were rich.


----------



## Thonex (Dec 27, 2014)

Hey guys,

Thanks for you patience... LADD is up and running and for sale at our online store:

http://audiobro.com/ab-store/

Since we're launching... I'll be a little scarce in the next few days... but I'll be checking back occasionally if there are any questions.

LADD customers, please post your question in our LADD forums: http://www.audiobro.com/forums

Cheers,

Andrew K


----------



## Jack Weaver (Dec 27, 2014)

A little bit of history here. If you've ever taken the time to notice there is a little mention on the front page of the VI-Control site that says June 12, 2009 was the busiest day ever on this forum. That was the day LASS was first delivered. Five and a half years ago - our membership was less than half of what it is now. 

LASS was a breakthrough product for many of us. Markets do change but and it still is a workhorse in many circles. 

While LASS was highly anticipated, LADD has kinda snuck up on us. A lot us had several string libraries already but heard something different in it than anything we had at the time. So it is with LADD in my mind. Again I hear some things different than anything I have in my current perc libraries. I'm really looking forward to this. 

Downloading now....

.


----------



## marcotronic (Dec 28, 2014)

Damn... Had to order this baby, too  With LASS being my main strings lib for years now I'm sure LADD will not disappoint me. I have so many Perc libs already but I could not suppress my desire to get this one as well 

Downloading right now, too... (quite fast with about 6 MB/sec)


----------



## marcotronic (Dec 28, 2014)

Anybody else having problem downloading this? I've tried 2 times now to download the lib via their downloader but it's always stopping in part 5 of 12. Pausing and resuming doesn't help. Gonna also post this in the audiobro forum...

Marco


----------



## Thonex (Dec 28, 2014)

marcotronic @ Sun Dec 28 said:


> Anybody else having problem downloading this? I've tried 2 times now to download the lib via their downloader but it's always stopping in part 5 of 12. Pausing and resuming doesn't help. Gonna also post this in the audiobro forum...
> 
> Marco



Hi Marco,

Sorry for any troubles.

We've had a LOT of downloads today... only 4 that I can see that had issues. I'll see if our logs can help our ADC admin, but make sure of the usual...

Please take the following precautions:

•	Make sure you have enough Hard Disk space (At least 24 GB)
•	Wireless Ethernet is not as reliable as CAT5 or CAT6 cabled Ethernet.
•	Make sure you turn off fire walls and security apps that may interfere with downloading.
•	Make sure you have a good connection.


That said, our new ADC is supposed to see if you have enough disk space, and it should resume if there is a problem.

Anyway... please keep me posted in the audiobro forums. Also, keep in mind that it's after 2am in LA... so I'll probably go to bed soon.

Thanks for your patience.

Cheers,

Andrew K


----------



## marcotronic (Dec 28, 2014)

Thanks Andrew for your help late in the night (early in the morning  ) Really appreciate that.

I have about 300 GB free space, I'm on a cable Ethernet connection connected to the web via 100 MBIt glass fibre. My sample lib SSD is excluded from any security shields running (which is just the standard Windows 8.1 built-in stuff). Don't have problems with other downloading applications (continuata etc...).

Will keep you informed on the audiobro forum.

thanks again
Marco


----------



## Guy Rowland (Dec 28, 2014)

I figured I'd get it sooner or later. So, inevitably, it's sooner.

Downloading very nicely, probably about 45 mins for the whole lib. Won't be able to play with it for a day or two though.

[EDIT - installed - I got an error message on completion, but it all seems to be there and it activated fine. Sounding storming, but alas no time to play!]


----------



## marcotronic (Dec 28, 2014)

For those who successflly downloaded and installed the lib. May I ask for your kind help:

That's what I wrote in the audiobro forum:

Well, the third time it "kinda" seemed to work. After trying to finish the whole installation the downloader gave me an "unexpected error" and that this error was sent to audiobro (as far as I understood the message) But the lib seems to be installed anyway. I've opened the standalone version of Kontakt5, added the library and activated it via the NI service center application. Loaded a couple of patches and it seems to be fine so far.

*Could anybody check if I have everything installed?*

*Size of my my LADD Library folder: 20,9 GB (22.449.770.382 Bytes)
1204 files, 52 folders*

There are the following folders in my main LADD dir: (plus LADD.nicnt, nkr and nkc files)

Documentation (with EULA and manual)

Instruments:
4 subfolders:
Hits (with 10 subfolders and several NKIs in them)
Audio Loops (with 4 subfolders and several NKIs in them)
Hybrid (with 6 NKIs directly in them)
Pads (with 6 NKIs directly in them)

Samples:
LADD_001 up to LADD_011 nkc and nkx files

Support Files:
Presets:
Master: 3 nka files
Sequences:
LADD Single Hits & Hybrid Sequences with 535 elements in it
LADD Audio Loop SEQs Straight with 48 elements in it
LADD Audio Loop SEQs Triplet with 59 Elements in it


thanks a lot!!!

Marco


----------



## gaz (Dec 28, 2014)

Hi Marco,

Your file structure seems good for the most part but I see a one slight difference to mine:

LADD Single Hits & Hybrid Sequences with 535 elements in it 
* I see 536


----------



## Robg (Dec 28, 2014)

Hi Marco, my file structure is the same as gas - with 536 items in the Single Huts and Hybrid Sequences folder.


----------



## marcotronic (Dec 28, 2014)

Thanks a lot for your help, guys!

Let's see what the audiobro guys will tell me tomorrow. For now it seems I can play with the new toy 

thanks again
Marco


----------



## Thonex (Dec 28, 2014)

marcotronic @ Sun Dec 28 said:


> Thanks a lot for your help, guys!
> 
> Let's see what the audiobro guys will tell me tomorrow. For now it seems I can play with the new toy
> 
> ...



Hi Marco,

We're looking into a problem of a "false alert" where on certain Windows machines the ADC says the install failed when it didn't. It may have to do with one of the files in the Support Files folder that had a "?" in the name.

If you are able to load LADD and play, you should be good. We'll look into this further to let yuo or anyone else know if they are missing anything. it seems you are probably ok.

I hope this helps.

Cheers,

Andrew K

P.S. I woke up and saw your post in the Audiobro forums... and thought I should check here too. Back to sleep for me :shock: :lol:


----------



## marcotronic (Dec 28, 2014)

Thanks Andrew,

have a well deserved deep sleep 

Marco


----------



## Guy Rowland (Dec 29, 2014)

By Jimminy.

Just flicking through now - the Loose Bass Drum could tear the skin of a stampeding bison at 100 paces. Beware the alt version of the LA Gran Casa, my Adam Sub nearly ripped apart. Power toms and snares... toms generally awesome.... and there's a vast amount of gentle / subtle stuff for tickies and everything in between. Tonal percussion sounding great too, this really is a claim for one percussion library to rule them all.

It can go pretty much to Damage extremes, perhaps it's just lacking one element which is a much more electronic aggressive kick to propel some of those grooves. I'd also like to see a few more combination patches - not using the baked loops but combinations of instruments where you can use the sequencer to get a whole thing going in a single patch.

Speaking of the sequencer and most of the gui controls, I've barely touched them I'll confess, just had time for half an hour whizz through the patches and play with the basic elements of the gui. Suffice it to say that it all looks good and logical, but I'll need to spend a bit of time with it to really get my head around what it can do.


----------



## playz123 (Dec 29, 2014)

"A bit of time", Guy?  In my case, that would be a classic British understatement, since I have just spent an hour with LADD and haven't even begun to scratch the surface. So the manual is now printed and it's time to read and learn. Yes, I agree with the author that one can get started by reading only a few pages, but this library is much deeper than some others, and for me to truly understand it and be able to use it as it is designed, it's going to require some reading and a little time. But then again, Andrew has provided some very informative videos as well, so the process should be enjoyable, rather than tedious.

So far, my main comment is that this library is 'different' from many others, and it also contains new and sometimes unique features and sounds. Like LASS, it's one I'm certain will be in use here well into the future.


----------



## eschroder (Dec 29, 2014)

How are the timps, guy?


----------



## G.R. Baumann (Dec 29, 2014)

Guy Rowland @ Mon Dec 29 said:


> Just flicking through now - the Loose Bass Drum could tear the skin of a stampeding bison at 100 paces.



:lol:



Guy Rowland @ Mon Dec 29 said:


> Tonal percussion sounding great too, this really is a claim for one percussion library to rule them all.



Naw, that would be the case if Audiobro licensed the GUI to spitfire audio to use with HZ drums.


----------



## Thonex (Dec 29, 2014)

Guy Rowland @ Mon Dec 29 said:


> - the Loose Bass Drum could tear the skin of a stampeding bison at 100 paces.



LOL... that's quote-worthy!!

Thanks for the kind words.

Cheers,

Andrew K


----------



## brett (Dec 29, 2014)

I'd love to hear more about the standard orchestral percussion sounds. Much of the discussion and videos are on the hybrid flavours but I really want to know how it would compare with, say Spitfire's perc library. Timps, melodic perc, etc etc. 

Waiting for some vanilla audio demos too

Any opinions from early downloaders much appreciated

Cheers


----------



## Thonex (Dec 29, 2014)

brett @ Mon Dec 29 said:


> I'd love to hear more about the standard orchestral percussion sounds. Much of the discussion and videos are on the hybrid flavours but I really want to know how it would compare with, say Spitfire's perc library. Timps, melodic perc, etc etc.
> 
> Waiting for some vanilla audio demos too
> 
> ...




Hi Brett,

Andrew K here of Audiobro. We will be posting more demos as time goes on... and LADD is so comprehensive... there is a lot to cover. 

Obviously as the developer, anything I say can (and probably will) be considered a sales pitch. But I can say this... the LADD traditional Orchestral percussion section is a centerpiece (if not... "the" centerpiece) of our library. 

IN the meantime, you may find the following of value. I sent out a questionnaire to the LADD Beta Testers after they had the library for a while. I'll post anonymous verbatim quotes of some of the comments as they relate to the traditional orchestral perc. Keep in mind, beta testers can be a tough crowd... so we were quite happy with the response. The question was "*What are some of your favorite patches?*":

Here is some of what we heard back regarding the Orch Perc:



> so many, I like all the timps, cymbals, synths etc, it really is about the flexibility of the interface that makes every patch unique. I like the thing as a whole so I am not going to single out patches…ok love the toms…





> Both snare patches. Best I’ve ever played. Also love what you call the march sequence (and I call a samba) in the orchestral sn patch
> 
> The xylophones are also the best I’ve played.
> 
> ...






> Xylophones (both Rubber and Hard Mallets): it's crazy how completely different these sound with the various filter keyswitches activated-- completely unrecognizable.
> 
> Glockenspiel: I don't know why it's so hard to find a good glock, but I like the mix of direct + reflected sounds on this one.
> 
> ...





> Taikos, Toms, All the heavy material, Xylo



I thought they would all chime in about the big toms sound etc... so it was interesting to get this feedback. Maybe it will help you.

Cheers,

Andrew K


----------



## eschroder (Dec 29, 2014)

Thanks for sharing this Andrew. I'm in th same boat as Brett and closely have my eye on this.


----------



## eschroder (Dec 29, 2014)

Just curious, where did you guys record this?


----------



## Thonex (Dec 29, 2014)

eschroder @ Mon Dec 29 said:


> Just curious, where did you guys record this?



I can't divulge the name since anonymity was part of the agreement. But the orchestral Multi-Sampled Hits were recorded here in LA in a large orchestral scoring stage/studio. 30+ foot ceilings and can easily fit a full orchestra.

I hope this helps.

Cheers,

Andrew K


----------



## brett (Dec 29, 2014)

Thanks Andrew. I'm looking forward to hearing/seeing some demos or vids of the standard orchestral percussion part of the library. I know hybrid is the "thing" lately but it all eventually comes back to the bread and butter stuff for me, and whether or not LADD gives me a sound (or playability) I don't already have. A huge fan of LASS still so keen to hear more

B


----------



## Jack Weaver (Dec 29, 2014)

Really too many good points about this library to write about at one setting.

It had me at the first patch I tried, Bass Drums. My ATC speakers love this stuff. So much dynamic range and clarity. I could go on about every patch I've heard. Despite its precision, power and clarity there are enough background tools to seriously mess with it to get the crunch, distortion or general nastiness needed for most cues. You can ultimately personalize any sound or loop. 

Please - no one else go to the Pads patches. They are all belong to me. 

.


----------



## Guy Rowland (Dec 29, 2014)

Those comments sound like a fair representation to me, Andrew. I am spoiled for percussion, I really am, and as such I was initially reluctant to dive in once more. But there's simply no arguing with this, there really isn't.

This more than holds its own for standard percussion. Soft mallet xylophone was excellent (and hard too). The crotales were beautiful - they can be a harsh instrument but these felt magical. At the other end of the spectrum, the throw-everything-in toms patch is gonna go into every template in the world.

The timps are BIG, and have a great tone. It's one of the few patches I really would have liked a different programming option though - I'd like duplicate hits to play two handed, and the rolls velocity on cc1 (there may already be a way to achieve this mind, I've not even looked at the manual, I'll confess).

The breadth is pretty breathtaking right at source, and then the fx manipulation options at the casual swipe of a keyswitch sit right on top. And all that's before you actually start putting any effort in.

It's pretty damn amazing right out of the virtual box, but I do have a little wish list already, mostly stuff I've mentioned I think:

Some aggressive electronic kicks will make such a difference to the heavily treated stuff
More combos of instruments to play in a single patch
Timps mapping (as mentioned above)

I wouldn't want to lose anything I already have, but if I did I reckon I'd get by with LADD alone.


----------



## jamwerks (Dec 29, 2014)

Any word on where this was recorded? Same hall as LASS?


----------



## williemyers (Dec 29, 2014)

adriancook @ Sat Dec 20 said:


> Walid F. @ Sat Dec 20 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey... my olives and mushroom meat sauce is immaculate.
> ...


Adrian...What do you mean he 'may' think that?
There's no 'may' about it. He does think that. And not only does he think that, afaic, he know'a that. !!


----------



## Guy Rowland (Dec 29, 2014)

jamwerks @ Mon Dec 29 said:


> Any word on where this was recorded? Same hall as LASS?



Look a few posts above


----------



## eschroder (Dec 29, 2014)

Thanks for your input, guy. Feel free to post a demo if you'd like


----------



## Astronaut FX (Dec 29, 2014)

Holy naked buffalo Batman!

A comment on the comments regarding value…if you're coming from the perspective of already having hard drives full of percussion libraries, an initial sticker shock for LADD would certainly be understandable. But the utter sophistication of this library makes it an almost must have. I haven't scratched the surface yet, but I can honestly say I've not come across another percussion library that can do what this library does.

To put it into perspective, this time last year, I was oohing and ahhing over the gorgeous sounds of the (initially released portion) of HZ01, which was and is a tremendous sounding library. But the sophistication (sorry for overusing this word, but there isn't a better one, trust me) of this library really takes it up a notch or twelve. 

Up until now, HZ01 (for its incredible sound) and Soundiron's APE (for its creative and clever feature set) have been my favorite percussion libraries. LADD singly combines what I love about both of those libraries, adds a healthy dose of traditional orchestral percussion, invites some Damage-esque hybrid percussion to the party, wraps it all in one of the most comprehensive Kontakt GUIs I've come across, and dares you to need anything else.


----------



## passenger57 (Dec 29, 2014)

I recently purchased LADD and am happy to say that it's a very robust, feature rich library. Worth every penny! 
I'm just diving into a big action/adventure score now, can't wait to use it.


----------



## brett (Dec 29, 2014)

Andrew (or indeed anyone with experience with LADD), can you tell me what the advantage is in using the LADD sequencer over your existing sequencer (ie Cubase). It hasn't clicked for me yet.

Also, can you tell us a little more about the different mic positions of the traditional multisampled instruments. Can you mix the different mic positions together in the one patch? I can't seem to find any information about this and haven't noticed anything to this effect in the LADD gui.

Thanks


----------



## Thonex (Dec 29, 2014)

brett @ Mon Dec 29 said:


> Andrew (or indeed anyone with experience with LADD), can you tell me what the advantage is in using the LADD sequencer over your existing sequencer (ie Cubase). It hasn't clicked for me yet.



Hi Brett,

The LADD Sequencer is not there to replace Cubase or Logic... it's there to supplement it in a number of ways... to list a few:


1) It gives you instant ideas on every patch that you can use as-is or edit to your liking.
2) You can use Sequencer A,B,C,D presets that can be change Rate, Start, Length, Mutes on the fly in real-time to do some very cool things traditional sequencers can't. We'll have follow up videos on this.
3) The LADD Sequencer gives you access to Tuning and panning options at a sample level that no outside Sequencer (Cubase or Otherwise) could offer simply because of LADD's integration with Kontakt. 
4) You can program your favorite percussive riffs, fills, rudiments etc. and have them accessible on all projects at the press of a key.
5) We will be releasing more cool sequences over time to give you fresh blood 

I would never presume to have LADD replace someones DAW sequencer, but it sure can be a handy and creative tool.

You can see more here: http://audiobro.com/ladds-sequencer-page-intro/



brett @ Mon Dec 29 said:


> Also, can you tell us a little more about the different mic positions of the traditional multisampled instruments. Can you mix the different mic positions together in the one patch? I can't seem to find any information about this and haven't noticed anything to this effect in the LADD gui.
> 
> Thanks



Yes.. all mic positions can be mixed on each patch. There are 4 mixes for almost every Orch Perc instruments that are 100% phase accurate and designed to be played as-is, layered, mixed, as you please. They are:

Close - usually an ORTF stereo pair - or mono where more appropriate)
Stage - Decca mix from the conductor's perspective
Verb - Usually a mix of Ambiant mics and reverb processing
Full - the Audiobro mix that sounds great while just using 1 mix.

You can absolutely play the full mix and dial more close mics with any phasing concerns.

You can learn more on the Intro to the LADD Mixer Video

I hope this helps.

Cheers,

Andrew K


----------



## quantum7 (Dec 29, 2014)

I finally watched all the LADD videos - HOLY CRAP!!! :shock: Well worth _every_ penny Audiobro is charging for it IMO. If I hadn't already spent over $1,500 in percussion in the last 18 months I would be all over LADD yesterday. LADD truly is "one Percussion library to rule them all". I could _easily_ see myself replacing my 3 most expensive percussion purchases with LADD. I was very happy with my percussion until I saw those darn videos. Thanks a lot Audiobro. :x


----------



## brett (Dec 29, 2014)

Thonex @ Tue Dec 30 said:


> I hope this helps.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Andrew K



Thanks Andrew. Very helpful

(suppose there's no way of getting the LADD sequencer midi patterns out into your main sequencer a la Stylus RMX etc?)

B


----------



## Simon Ravn (Dec 30, 2014)

One thing I can't seem to get my head around is the mic choices - if there are any, for the user? Or did you decide to create those 12 mixes to choose from instead of letting the user blend his/her own mics? Since it was recorded on a soundstage I assume you recorded with both spot mics, decca tree and what not, but it seems you are not as a user in control of what mics you want to use, correct?


----------



## Guy Rowland (Dec 30, 2014)

Simon Ravn @ Tue Dec 30 said:


> One thing I can't seem to get my head around is the mic choices - if there are any, for the user? Or did you decide to create those 12 mixes to choose from instead of letting the user blend his/her own mics? Since it was recorded on a soundstage I assume you recorded with both spot mics, decca tree and what not, but it seems you are not as a user in control of what mics you want to use, correct?



I can't speak for Audiobro, but my understanding is that these are mic stems effectively. Personally I don't find 12 separate mics a useful use of resources (must admit where I have that situation from another developer which have to span across two or three different instances the vast majority go uninstalled). To sub these down to 3 + one master mix is entirely sensible imo - close for definition, stage for a standard mix, ambient for room and then a resource-saving best mix option is perfect for me.

I'm aware that it's quite possible to create markedly different sounds using different arrangements of the individual mics, but given the vast amount of control LADD provides anyway it's a welcome trade off imo.


----------



## Theseus (Dec 30, 2014)

Sounds really (really) good and way more versatile than just Damages on Steroids. The amount of work that has gone into this is really mind-blowing.

But as far as being comprehensive, and unless I didn't read the patch list correctly (though I read it 3 times), I can't see :

- Marimba?
- Vibes? 
- Celeste?
- Conga?
- Bongo?

Andrew, is there any plan to bring those subjectively (though not so much IMHO) missing instruments to LADD?

Knowing there's such plan down the road would really make it the library to rule them all as far as I'm concerned


----------



## dedersen (Dec 30, 2014)

Guy Rowland @ Tue Dec 30 said:


> Simon Ravn @ Tue Dec 30 said:
> 
> 
> > One thing I can't seem to get my head around is the mic choices - if there are any, for the user? Or did you decide to create those 12 mixes to choose from instead of letting the user blend his/her own mics? Since it was recorded on a soundstage I assume you recorded with both spot mics, decca tree and what not, but it seems you are not as a user in control of what mics you want to use, correct?
> ...


There seems to be a misunderstanding here around the mic choices in LADD. The traditional multi-sampled hits have different mic perspectives (a la close, stage, far) that can be mixed to your liking. They also include a full mix that is phase-aligned with the other mic positions, so you can even pull up just the full + close for a bit more definition, if that is what you want. Again, these 3 (+1) mic positions can be mixed and purged to your liking. You can even apply separate effects to individual mic positions via the mixer page, which opens up some really creative options. See Andrew's post a bit further up as well.

The 12 mixes that are mentioned are mixes for the LOOPS. These are not traditional mic-specific mixes but rather FX mixes, where the loops have been processed through various boxes in clever ways. So this is for more "hybrid" territory. Again, everything is phase-accurate so you can combine these as you wish.


----------



## Guy Rowland (Dec 30, 2014)

dedersen @ Tue Dec 30 said:


> There seems to be a misunderstanding here around the mic choices in LADD. The traditional multi-sampled hits have different mic perspectives (a la close, stage, far) that can be mixed to your liking. They also include a full mix that is phase-aligned with the other mic positions, so you can even pull up just the full + close for a bit more definition, if that is what you want. Again, these 3 (+1) mic positions can be mixed and purged to your liking. You can even apply separate effects to individual mic positions via the mixer page, which opens up some really creative options. See Andrew's post a bit further up as well.
> 
> The 12 mixes that are mentioned are mixes for the LOOPS. These are not traditional mic-specific mixes but rather FX mixes, where the loops have been processed through various boxes in clever ways. So this is for more "hybrid" territory. Again, everything is phase-accurate so you can combine these as you wish.



Ah yes, thanks for that. I know on LASS the mix was derived from 16 mics, and Andrew refers to several mics combined for the ambient mix for example, but you're right in that there never was 12 mics for most of the stuff here and that was my confusion. As I said in my post, the 4 choices LADD has are the max I ever really want from a lib.

Incidentally, really impressed that all this only takes 21gb of HDD space - I've never bought into the idea that the more space a lib takes up, the better it must be.


----------



## Thonex (Dec 30, 2014)

Theseus @ Tue Dec 30 said:


> Sounds really (really) good and way more versatile than just Damages on Steroids. The amount of work that has gone into this is really mind-blowing.
> 
> But as far as being comprehensive, and unless I didn't read the patch list correctly (though I read it 3 times), I can't see :
> 
> ...



Hi Theseus

Thanks for the warm and kind words!!

Regarding our patch list... we had to draw the line somewhere for an cinematic orchestral hits and loops library. Our intention is to possibly... maybe... :lol: have releases like LADD Ethnic, LADD Electronica, etc... covering different areas. Regarding some of the tonal instruments you listed, I have other ideas for those  but not in the immediate future.

But the short answer to your question is, I can't think of reasons NOT to eventually cover those instruments! 

Cheers,

Andrew K


----------



## KMuzzey (Dec 30, 2014)

I've been playing with LADD this weekend and it's pretty fantastic. There's so much content in there, and when you start doing the keyswitches to alter the tone or FX (the center wheel with the low keyswitches) each single thing can then become 10 other things -- it feels like endless possibilities. It also holds potential for those wonderful small textural motion elements that often get lost in the big-giant-drums sample libs -- but it's something that both Heavyocity & Audiobro do exceptionally well.

And don't overlook the pads, either. They sound spectacular, especially when combined with some of the textural and motion elements.

This is one of those libraries that you can really go deep with. I likey.

Kerry


----------



## Theseus (Dec 30, 2014)

Thanks for the answer Andrew and... fair enough! I would certainly welcome a LADD Ethnic with those instruments (especially with useful and well defined close mics that could be used in pop/funk production, ie. without much reverb baked into it, along the lines of what Evolution Series managed with their hall recording technic... pretty amazing). I look forward to any news regarding what you have left in the bag (I remember you said on the audiobro forum you guys were multitasking on different libraries). 

As a (very happy) owner of LASS, I can't think of any reasons NOT to buy LADD and anything that comes next


----------



## windshore (Dec 30, 2014)

Love the library so far! 
Very functional in a way none of my other Perc libs are. It's great to have even basic patterns for something like shaker and tamboreen programmed realistically and triggered by one key.

I'm wondering if I'm not getting something though. There are Cymbal swells that are performed but none that I can control with CC1? Same with Snare rolls. There are a bunch of individual snare rolls, but none respond to CC1.... ?


----------



## Thonex (Dec 30, 2014)

windshore @ Tue Dec 30 said:


> Love the library so far!
> Very functional in a way none of my other Perc libs are. It's great to have even basic patterns for something like shaker and tamboreen programmed realistically and triggered by one key.
> 
> I'm wondering if I'm not getting something though. There are Cymbal swells that are performed but none that I can control with CC1? Same with Snare rolls. There are a bunch of individual snare rolls, but none respond to CC1.... ?



Hi windshore,

Thanks for the warm and kind words!!

That is the way those patches work for now. Now, if people are missing this on the snares because the real crecs don't cover what you need, then we can certainly include that functionality in another version of the snares patch. Although in LADD, CC1 controls Dynamics of the single hits on the Sequencer... so it might be another controller. we'll see.

Oh... and since LADD is really ramping up, if people could post support and feature requests at our *support forums*, that would really help us. I'm lucky I spotting this.


Cheers,

Andrew K


----------



## 5Lives (Dec 30, 2014)

Off the wall question - sounds like the programmed sequences are pretty great. Is there a way to drag-n-drop those MIDI files into your sequencer to possibly use with other sound sources?


----------



## windshore (Dec 30, 2014)

Thanks Andrew, 
The I always like using a performed swell if I can but sometimes a cue demands a snare roll or cymbal swells and diminishes with the phrase. I know I can grab volume to make it happen but it might be worth considering.... small thing.

Frankly there's so much great implementation, I guess I'd want to use this library for most everything. Everything sounds great and the morphing tools on top of it all,.... geez - what a great product! 

I would also love to see some of the other instruments mentioned earlier brought into this interface as an add-on or something. For a first version of such a big library though, I don't think anyone can complain at all!


----------



## Thonex (Dec 30, 2014)

5Lives @ Tue Dec 30 said:


> Off the wall question - sounds like the programmed sequences are pretty great. Is there a way to drag-n-drop those MIDI files into your sequencer to possibly use with other sound sources?



Not an off the wall question at all! (hey... that rhymes!)

Currently, you can Save and Load LADD sequences only within LADD. But that's the great thing about a Version 1.0 software... we can always add functionality the user want (if possible). And honestly... this is on our internal list too 

I hope this helps.

Cheers,

Andrew K


----------



## C-Wave (Apr 30, 2017)

Thonex said:


> Not an off the wall question at all! (hey... that rhymes!)
> 
> Currently, you can Save and Load LADD sequences only within LADD. But that's the great thing about a Version 1.0 software... we can always add functionality the user want (if possible). And honestly... this is on our internal list too
> 
> ...


Two years and four months later and nothing.. hmmm. Anything still on your internal list Andrew?
It's ok if you only have bad news Andrew.. just give us closure!!


----------



## givemenoughrope (Apr 30, 2017)

Workaround:
Set the output of Kontakt to the input of a midi track.


----------

